# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون الدولي الخاص >  المفاضلة بين قانون الجنسية والموطن والقانون الواجب التطبيق على الحالة والاهلية

## هيثم الفقى

المبحث الأول: مفاضلة بين قانون الجنسية والموطن
الأحوال الشخصية تعنى بالمسائل المتعلقة بالأشخاص و يطبق عليها القانون الشخصي وقد اختلف الفقهاء والتشريعات في ضابط الإسناد الخاص بالقانون الشخصي فانقسموا إلى فريقين:
احدهما يدعو لإسناد الأحوال الشخصية إلى قانون الجنسية والآخر يدعو لإسنادها إلى قانون الموطن.
ولكل منهما حجج اعتمد عليها.

المطلب1:حجج مناصري القانونين:
الفرع1: حجج مناصري قانون الجنسية:
1- ق. الجنسية يضمن الاستقرار للق.المطبق ولا يشكل صعوبة في تحديده.
يقول الأستاذانBattiffol et Lagarde شرحا للحجة:" إذا كان الق. الشخصي هو الق. الذي يتبع الشخص بصفة مستمرة لا يشك احد بان الجنسية تعتبر أحسن عامل للإسناد من الموطن لان هذا الأخير يمكن تغييره بسهولة على خلاف الجنسية. وإضافة إلى ذلك فان التغيير المستمر للموطن من شانه خلق صعوبات في تحديده وذلك نادر الوقوع بالنسبة للجنسية.
إذن فضرورة استقرار الأحوال الشخصية وثباتها يقتضي إسنادها لق. الجنسية باعتبارها عنصر دائم ومتميز للفرد وليس من السهل تغييرها بينما علاقة الموطن مؤقتة وخاضعة لإرادة الشخص وتغييرها محتمل.
2- يقول الفقيه ماثنيني زعيم مدرسة شخصية القوانين:"القوانين يجب أن تكون مرآة عاكسة لأخلاق الرعايا وتقاليدهم ومشاعرهم أينما كانوا وأنها تمثل الثياب التي فصلت عليهم بالتمام".
إذن فرعايا الدولة هم كيانها واحد أركانها الأساسية لذا فالدولة تضع قوانين الأحوال الشخصية لهم وحدهم دون الأجانب وهذه القوانين يجب أن تتبعهم لأي مكان كان.
3- الجنسية عبارة عن رابطة روحية بين الأفراد والدولة وهي أهم من رابطة الموطن المادية المؤقتة لذا فالأخذ بها كضابط إسناد ينمي الشعور القومي في نفوس رعايا الدولة ويجعلهم مرتبطين بوطنهم رغم بعدهم عنه.
4- إن سفارات الدولة وقنصلياتها توفر الحماية الق. لرعاياها في الخارج فيجرون تصرفاتهم وفقا لق. جنسيتهم أما إن اندمجوا مع سكان موطنهم الجديد وطبقت عليهم قوانينه فتنقطع صلتهم بوطنهم بدليل أن الدول التي تأخذ بق. الموطن تسمح أيضا لمواطنيها في الخارج بإجراء تصرفاتهم طبقا لقانونهم الوطني عن طريق الحماية الدبلوماسية والسياسية حفاظا على الرابطة الروحية بينهم وبين وطنهم.

الفرع2: حجج مناصري قانون الموطن:
1- إن مصلحة الأسرة تقتضي توحيد الق. الذي يحكم أحوالها الشخصية وموطن الأسرة أسهل توحيدا من جنسيتها.
2- موطن الشخص هو مركز مصالحه ومقره الق. وهو المكان الذي يباشر فيه حقوقه ومصالحه لذا فق. الموطن يضمن مصلحة الفرد ويجنبه الخضوع لق. يختلف عن نظامه الق. خاصة أن المهاجرين يندمجون في وطنهم الجديد لذا فهو أحسن وسيلة حتى لا يبقوا مهمشين فتطبق عليهم قوانين دولة الإقامة في أحوالهم ش
3- يعتبر ق. الموطن في الغالب ق. القاضي فتطبيقه أسهل مقارنة مع ق. الجنسية الذي يعد أجنبيا وقد يخطئ القاضي في تفسيره وتحديده كما أن الرأي الراجح مستقر فقها وقضاء على اعتماد ق. الموطن فيما يخص عديمي الجنسية إضافة لصعوبة تحديد ق. الجنسية الواجب التطبيق في حالة تعددها.
4- اعتماد ق. الجنسية في البلد التي يكثر فيها الأجانب يؤدي لتكوين جاليات أجنبية تضر بسيادة الدولة وتقلل من مجال تطبيق قوانينها على إقليمها في حين أن ق. الموطن يحافظ على المصالح العليا لدول الهجرة كفرنسا حيث تتجه سياستها لإدماج المهاجرين.
-تقييم الحجج:
إن القول بالاستناد إلى احد القانونين بصفة مطلقة غير ممكن فهو نسبي يرجع إلى عوامل وظروف تاريخية واج واق تؤثر فيه وفقا لكل دولة.
فمثلا انجلترا تأخذ بق. الموطن نتيجة تأثرها باعتبارات تاريخية تتمثل فيما ورثته من تقاليد منذ العهد الإقطاعي وهي تميز بين موطن الأجنبي الذي يأخذ حكم الموطن في القوانين الأخرى وموطن المواطن الذي يسمى الموطن الأصلي(الموطن الأم) وبالتالي تقترب من مفهوم الجنسية الذي يصعب إسقاطه عن الموطن الإنجليزي ولو غير محل إقامته إلى الخارج.
وفي القوانين العربية ومنها الجزائر فقد أسندت الأحوال الش. إلى ق. الجنسية وهو الأسلم خاصة أن الأحوال ش. مستمدة من الشريعة الإسلامية لذا فاعتماد ضابط الجنسية يسمح بتطبيق القوانين الإسلامية على المسلمين المقيمين في الخارج على عكس ق. الموطن الذي يؤدي لتطبيق قوانين غير إسلامية على المسلمين.
وقد عبر م.ج على ق. الجنسية بتعبيرات مختلفة باختلاف ضوابط الإسناد:الق. الوطني-الق. الذي ينتمي إليه الزوج- ق. المدين بالنفقة –ق. الشخص الذي تجب حمايته –ق. الهالك أو الموصي أو من صدر منه التصرف.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المطلب2:صعوبات تطبيق ق. الجنسية:
الفرع1: حالات تعدد وتغيير الجنسيات:
1)التنازع الايجابي والسلبي في الجنسيات:
*ميز م.ج في م.22من ق.م بين فرضين:
-الأول: عندما تكون كل الجنسيات التي تثبت للشخص أجنبية اوجب تطبيق ق. الجنسية الفعلية للشخص وهي الجنسية التي يرتبط بها أكثر من غيرها بالإقامة في إقليم دولتها أو اتخاذ إقليمها موطنا لممارسة جميع نشاطاته...
وقد أيد معظم الفقه هذا الحل على أساس أن مسالة تعدد الجنسيات هي مسالة واقع وليس قانون.
-الثاني: عندما توجد الجنسية الجزائرية بين الجنسيات التي تثبت للشخص فعلى القاضي تطبيق ق.الجزائري.
وقد أخذت بهذا الحل القوانين العربية واتفاقية لاهاي1930 الخاصة ببعض مسائل تنازع القوانين في الجنسية(م.3)
*اختلف الفقه حول تعيين ق. الواجب التطبيق على الشخص عديم الجنسية(حالة التنازع السلبي) فأسنده البعض لق. الموطن غير أن م.ج مثله مثل القوانين العربية الأخرى ترك هذا التحديد للسلطة التقديرية للقاضي في م.22/3 قبل تعديلها لكن بعد التعديل عاد واخذ بالرأي الراجح فقالت م. انه في حالة انعدام الجنسية يطبق القاضي ق. الموطن أو ق. محل الإقامة.
2) حالة تغيير الجنسية:
قد يقوم الشخص بتغيير جنسيته بين وقت نشوء العلاقة القانونية ووقت رفع النزاع بشأنها أمام القضاء فهل يؤخذ بق. الجنسية القديمة أم الجديدة؟
اثارم.ج المسالة وحدد بعض الحالات فاخذ بق. جنسية الزوج وقت انعقاد الزواج بالنسبة للآثار الشخصية والمالية التي يرتبها عقد الزواج(م.12/1) واسند انحلال الزواج والانفصال الجسماني لق. جنسية الزوج وقت رفع الدعوى(م.12/2) لكن اسند الشروط الموضوعية للزواج وأثاره وانحلاله إلى ق. الجزائري وحده إذا كان احد الزوجين جزائريا وقت انعقاد الزواج باستثناء شرط الأهلية يبقى خاضعا للقاعدة العامة أي ق. الجنسية(م.13)
واسند النسب لق.جنسية الأب وقت ميلاد الطفل أو وقت وفاة الأب (م.13مكرر) وقد أشار م.ج أيضا لق. الجنسية الواجب التطبيق في الميراث والوصية والهبة...(م.16).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع2: حالة الإسناد لقانون بلد تتعدد فيه الشرائع:
سواء كان هذا التعدد إقليميا أو طائفيا.
نص م.ج على هذا الحكم في م.23:" متى ظهر من الأحكام الواردة في المواد المتقدمة أن الق. الواجب التطبيق هو ق. دولة معينة تتعدد فيها التشريعات فان الق. الداخلي لتلك الدولة هو الذي يقرر أي تشريع منها يجب تطبيقه".
هذه الفقرة تعالج ما يسمى بالإحالة الداخلية أو التفويض حيث يتكفل الق. الأجنبي المختص بتوزيع الاختصاص التشريعي داخليا وتعيين شريعة الإقليم الواجبة التطبيق أو الشريعة الطائفية التي ينتمي إليها الشخص وهذا النوع من الإحالة يقبل فيه الق. الأجنبي المختص هذا الاختصاص ولا يتخلى فيه عن ولايته غير انه يوزعه بين عدة شرائع
هذا في حالة وجود حل للمسالة في الق. الأجنبي المختص أما إن لم يوجد فتنص م.23/2 على الحل:" إذا لم يوجد في الق. المختص نص في هذا الشأن طبق التشريع الغالب في البلد في حالة التعدد الطائفي أو التشريع المطبق في عاصمة ذلك البلد في حالة التعدد الإقليمي"
-ويطبق الق. الجزائري إذا تعذر إثبات الق. الأجنبي الواجب التطبيق(م.23مكرر).
-والق. الأجنبي الواجب التطبيق لانطبق إلا أحكامه الداخلية دون تلك الخاصة بتنازع القوانين من حيث المكان(م.23مكرر1) إلا أن هذه القواعد إذا أحالت إلى الق. الجزائري فيطبق.
-وتطبق المبادئ العامة للق. الدولي الخاص فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص في المواد الخاصة بتنازع القوانين(م.23مكرر2).

المبحث2:القانون الواجب التطبيق على الحالة والأهلية:
يختلف نطاق الأحوال الشخصية من نظام ق. لآخر.
وفي النظام الق. الجزائري لم يعرف م.ج المقصود بالأحوال الش. في الق.م أو ق. الأسرة لكن يفهم من مضمون ق.ا انه يدخل ضمن الأحوال الش. المسائل المتعلقة بالحالة والأهلية العامة وحماية عديمي الأهلية وناقصيها إضافة للعلاقات بين أفراد الأسرة كالزواج والتصرفات المالية.

المطلب1: الحالة:
حالة الشخص الطبيعي هي جملة التصرفات التي تحدد ذات الشخص ومركزه من أسرته ودولته وهذه الصفات تقوم على أسس من الواقع مثل: السن، الجنس، الصحة أو على أسس من الق. كالزواج والجنسية.
وتشمل الحالة معنيين:
-الحالة العامة(السياسية): عن طريقها يتحدد مركز الشخص من دولة بواسطة رابطة الجنسية وهذه الحالة ليست مجالا لتنازع القوانين ولا تضبطها قواعد الإسناد لان كل دولة تنفرد ببيان من هم وطنيوها بموجب ق. جنسيتها.
-الحالة المدنية: وهي تحدد مركز الشخص من أسرته وتشكل مجموعة صفاته الطبيعية(ذكر أنثى قاصر راشد...) والحالة المدنية تخضع لقواعد إسناد خاصة لمعرفة الق. الواجب التطبيق عليها(م.10ق.م).

الفرع1: الاسم:
يعتبر الاسم الوسيلة المميزة للشخص عن غيره ويتألف عادة من: اسم الشخص العائلي أو لقبه(nom) ومن اسمه الشخصي(prénom).
وتنص م.28ق.م:" يجب أن يكون لكل شخص لقب واسم فأكثر ولقبه يلحق أولاده".
وباعتبار الاسم من الحقوق اللصيقة بالشخصية فان انسب القوانين التي يجب إخضاعه لها هو الق. الشخصي المتمثل في ق. الجنسية بالنسبة للجزائر.
أما الفقه في فرنسا فاعتبر الاسم من مسائل الأمن المدني فأخضعه للق. الإقليمي لكن القضاء الفرنسي أخضعه للق. الشخصي باعتباره لصيقا بالشخص وانه يجب أن يتصف بالثبات والاستقرار. هذا وقد كان هناك خلاف حول الق. الواجب التطبيق في فرنسا بخصوص الطلاق والانفصال الجسماني بين الزوجين وفي حالة التبني وحالة التغيير في اللقب والاسم وقد أيد الفقيه باتيفول مسلك القضاء ورأى أن الاسم الشخصي واللقب والأسماء المستعارة يسري عليها الق. الشخصي أم ألقاب الشرف الممنوحة من دولة أجنبية فإنها تخضع للاختصاص التشريعي والقضائي للدولة المانحة لألقاب الشرف.
وقد نصت م.28/2 ق.م:" يجب أن تكون الأسماء جزائرية وقد يكون خلاف ذلك بالنسبة للأطفال المولودين من أبوين غير مسلمين".
ونصت م.12/2 ق. الجنسية الجزائري على جواز تبديل الألقاب والأسماء بعد التجنس بالجنسية الجزائرية وسمح الأمر المؤرخ في 30/06/1969 للأولاد المولودين في الجزائر من أبوين مجهولين بحق طلب تغيير ألقابهم إذا كانت تنطوي على لكنة أجنبية أو توحي بمصدر أجنبي علما أن هذه الفئة تأخذ الجنسية الجزائرية على أساس الإقليم طبقا للم.7/1من ق. الجنسية.
ونصت م.48ق.م:" لكل من نازعه الغير في استعمال اسمه دون مبرر ومن انتحل الغير اسمه أن يطلب وقف هذا الاعتداء والتعويض عما يكون قد لحقه من ضرر".
وفي الاسم التجاري نميز بين حالتين:
-إذا كان وثيق الصلة بالحالة المدنية للتاجر فيجب إلحاقه بق. جنسيته.
-وإذا كان ممثلا بقيمة مالية ويعبر عن مزاولة نشاط في وسط معين فيسري عليه الق. الذي يحكم المحل التجاري.

الفرع2: الموطن:
في الجزائر ينقسم الموطن إلى: موطن عام وموطن خاص.
-والموطن العام ينقسم إلى: موطن اختياري وإلزامي.
*والموطن الاختياري: حسب م.36ق.م يعتبر:" موطن كل جزائري هو المحل الذي يوجد فيه سكناه الرئيسي وعند عدم وجود سكنى يقوم محل الإقامة العادي مقام الموطن ولا يجوز أن يكون للشخص أكثر من موطن واحد في نفس الوقت".
* والموطن الإلزامي: هو الموطن الذي يحدده الق. لبعض الأشخاص دون اعتبار لإرادتهم واختيارهم فجاء في نص م.37ق.م:" موطن القاصر والمحجور عليه والمفقود والغائب هو موطن من ينوب عن هؤلاء قانونا".
-والموطن الخاص:هو الموطن الذي يخاطب فيه الشخص في بعض أوجه النشاط المحددة على وجه التخصيص وينقسم إلى 3انواع هي:
*موطن الأعمال: وهو المكان الذي يمارس فيه الشخص تجارة أو حرفة وذلك بالنسبة للمعاملات المتعلقة بهذه التجارة أو الحرفة (م.37ق.م).
*موطن ناقص الأهلية: بالنسبة للتصرفات التي يكون أهلا لمباشرتها(م.38ق.م).
*الموطن المختار: الذي يختاره الشخص لتنفيذ عمل معين (م.39ق.م).
وباعتبار الموطن من العناصر المميزة لشخصية الشخص لأنه يتيح العثور على مكانه فيخضع بالتالي تحديده لق. الجنسية وفقا للم.10ق.م.

المطلب2: الأهلية:
نصت م.10ق.م على انه:" يسري على الحالة المدنية للأشخاص وأهليتهم ق. الدولة التي ينتمون إليها بجنسيتهم.
ومع ذلك ففي التصرفات المالية التي تعقد في الجزائر وتنتج أثارها فيها إذا كان احد الطرفين أجنبيا ناقص الأهلية وكان نقص أهليته يرجع إلى سبب فيه خفاء لا يسهل تبينه على الطرف الأخر فان هذا السبب لا يؤثر في أهليته وفي صحة المعاملة...".
كما بينت م.15 الق. الذي تخضع له النظم الخاصة بحماية ناقصي وعديمي الأهلية.
رغم أن أهمية الأهلية تقتضي إسنادها إلى ق. الشخصي كمبدأ عام إلا أن المسالة محل خلاف فيجب التمييز بين أهلية الوجوب وأهلية الأداء وكذلك الاهليات الخاصة وحالات انعدام الأهلية وقد يستبعد الق. الشخصي الذي يحكم الأهلية لاعتبارات معينة.

الفرع1: خضوع الأهلية لقانون الجنسية:
تنقسم الأهلية إلى: أهلية وجوب وأهلية أداء.
-أهلية الوجوب: هي صلاحية الشخص لاكتساب الحقوق وتحمل الالتزامات وهي تثبت للإنسان بمجرد كونه إنسانا فيكتبها حتى الجنين في بطن أمه فهي مرتبطة بالشخصية الق. لذا تخرج من نطاق م.10 وبالتالي لا تخضع لق. الجنسية.
وبما أن أهلية الوجوب تتعلق دائما بحق معين فإنها تخضع للق. المختص بهذا الحق فحق الشخص في أن يرث يخضع لقاعدة الإسناد التي تحكم الميراث وحق الشخص في أن يمتلك يخضع للق. الذي يحكم الملكية وهكذا.
-أهلية الأداء: هي صلاحية الشخص لمباشرة التصرفات الق. كالبيع والإيجار...وهي تنقسم إلى:
*أهلية الأداء العامة: ومناطها القدرة على التعبير عن الإرادة لذا فنطاقها يتحدد بالأعمال أو التصرفات الق. التي تحتاج للإرادة في إنشاءها وترتيب أثارها لذا تخرج عن نطاقها الأعمال المادية التي لا تحتاج للإرادة لان الق. يرتب أثارها(كالتعويض عن الفعل الضار).
يتضح أن أهلية الأداء العامة محورها التمييز لذا لا خلاف بين الفقهاء في كونها تدخل في نطاق ق. الجنسية الذي يبين لنا سن الرشد وعوارض الأهلية... وبالتالي تخضع للحكم المنصوص عليه في م.10ق.م.
*أهلية الأداء الخاصة:
وتتعلق بأشخاص معينين يمنعهم الق. من مباشرة بعض التصرفات الق. مع أنهم راشدون مثل نص م.420:" لا يجوز للقضاة ولا للمدافعين القضائيين ولا للمحامين ولا للموثقين ولا لكتاب الضبط أن يشتروا بأنفسهم مباشرة ولا بواسطة اسم مستعار الحق المتنازع فيه كله أو بعضه إذا كان النظر في النزاع يدخل في اختصاص المحكمة التي يباشرون أعمالهم في دائرتها وإلا كان البيع باطلا".
والغرض من أهلية الأداء الخاصة ليس حماية الشخص نفسه وإنما حماية غيره لذا فمناطها ليس التمييز وإنما اعتبارات أخرى كحماية مصلحة الغير أو مصلحة اج لذا اخرج الفقه هذا النوع من نطاق ق. الجنسية وأخضعها الفقه الراجح للق. الذي يحكم التصرف الق. ذاته.
إذن نجد أن الحكم الوارد في م.10 نطاقه هو أهلية الأداء العامة فقط (لحماية الشخص ذاته) أما أهلية الوجوب وأهلية الأداء الخاصة فلا يخضعان لق. الجنسية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفرع2: الاستثناءات الواردة عليها:
*ورد استثناء على تطبيق ق. الجنسية على الأهلية وأساسه حماية المصلحة الوطنية ونصت عليه م.10/2ق.م وطبقا لهذا الاستثناء تخضع الأهلية لق. القاضي وليس لق. جنسية الشخص إذا توافرت الشروط التالية:
1-أن يكون التصرف الذي قام به الأجنبي من التصرفات المالية كالبيع أو الإيجار أما إن تعلق بالأحوال الشخصية كالزواج فتطبق القواعد العامة.
2-أن يبرم التصرف في الجزائر وينتج آثاره فيها ولا يكف احد الشرطين وإنما يجب توافرهما معا.
3-أن يكون الأجنبي كامل الأهلية طبقا لق. القاضي (الق. الجزائري) وناقص الأهلية طبقا لق. جنسيته أما إن كان ناقص الأهلية في نظر القانونين معا فلا يعتد بالاستثناء.
4-أن يكون الطرف الثاني المتعاقد مع الأجنبي وطنيا.
وهذا الشرط لم يذكر صراحة وإنما من عبارة:" إذا كان احد الطرفين أجنبيا" نستخلص هذا الشرط بمفهوم المخالفة.
5-أن يكون نقص أهلية الأجنبي فيه خفاء على المتعاقد الوطني معه ولا يسهل تبينه ومن ثم لا يجب أن يكون المتعاقد الوطني مقصرا في احتياطه ويقاس سلوكه بمعيار الرجل العادي.
وأساس وجود هذا الاستثناء وشروطه يرجع إلى قضية شهيرة فصلت فيها محكمة النقض الفرنسية بتاريخ16/01/1861 تعرف بقضية ليزاردي وقائعها هي:
شاب مكسيكي يبلغ23سنة اشترى مجوهرات من تاجر فرنسي ب80الف فرنك فرنسي ووقع له صكوكا بذلك وعندما حل اجل الدفع تمسك ليزاردي ببطلان التصرف لنقص أهليته طبقا لق. جنسيته الذي حدد سن الرشد ب25سنة فرفع التاجر الفرنسي دعوى ضده أمام القضاء الفرنسي طالب فيها بدفع قيمة الصكوك متعذرا بجهل أحكام الق. المكسيكي ما دام ليزاردي راشدا طبقا للق. الفرنسي الذي كان يحدد سن الرشد آنذاك ب21سنة.
-فصدر الحكم الأول لصالحه ثم أيدت محكمة النقض هذا الحكم على أساس أن الشخص لا يفترض فيه العلم بكافة قوانين العالم ويكفيه أن يكون قد تعاقد بدون خفة ولا رعونة وان يكون حسن النية.
وقد تساءل الفقه حول أساس هذا الاستثناء فأرجعه البعض لفكرة الإثراء بلا سبب لكن يعترض على ذلك لان هناك سبب وهو العقد والبعض أرجعه للمسؤولية التقصيرية على أساس فكرة التعسف في استعمال الحق ورده البعض لفكرة النظام العام لكن الرأي الراجح أسسه على العذر بجهل الق. الأجنبي الذي اعتبروه واقعة والجهل بالواقعة مقبول فضلا عن أن الإنسان لا يمكنه العلم بجميع ق. العالم.
*وهناك استثناء آخر يستبعد معه تطبيق ق. الجنسية على الأهلية العامة وهو:
-حالة مخالفة النظام العام كأن يكون ق. جنسية الأجنبي يقرر عدم أهلية عامة قوانينها التمييز على أساس اللون أو ***** أو يكون تطبيق هذا الق. جاء نتيجة للغش نحو الق. المختص كان يتجنس الشخص بجنسية الدولة بغرض الحصول على حكم بالطلاق إذا كان ق. جنسيته السابقة يحظر الطلاق.
فقد نصت م.24ق.م:" لا يجوز تطبيق الق. الأجنبي بموجب النصوص السابقة إذا كان مخالفا للنظام العام أو الآداب العامة في الجزائر أو ثبت له الاختصاص بواسطة الغش نحو الق.
يطبق الق. الجزائري محل الق. الأجنبي المخالف للنظام العام أو الآداب العامة".
*إضافة إلى استثناء آخر هو:
- في حالة الأخذ بالإحالة إذا كان الق. الأجنبي المختص بحكم الأهلية طبقا لقواعد التنازع الوطنية يحيل النزاع إلى ق. آخر باعتباره ق. الموطن وكان ق. القاضي يأخذ بالإحالة فيتعين تطبيق ق. الموطن بدلا من ق. الجنسية.
تنص م.23مكرر1:" إذا تقرر أن ق. أجنبيا هو الواجب التطبيق فلا يطبق منه إلا أحكامه الداخلية دون تلك الخاصة بتنازع القوانين من حيث المكان. غير انه يطبق الق. الجزائري إذا أحالت عليه قواعد تنازع القوانين في الق. الأجنبي المختص".
الفرع3: حماية ناقص أو عديم الأهلية:
إن النظم الخاصة بحماية عديمي الأهلية وناقصيها كالولاية والوصاية والقوامة تتصل بالأهلية العامة لذا اعتبرت من مسائل الأحوال الش. وأسندت إلى ق.جنسية الشخص الذي تجب حمايته.
وقد نصت م.15ق.م:" يسري على الشروط الموضوعية الخاصة بالولاية والوصاية والقوامة وغيرها من النظم المقررة لحماية القصر وعديمي الأهلية والغائبين ق. الشخص الذي تجب حمايته.
غير انه يطبق الق. الجزائري بالنسبة للتدابير المستعجلة إذا كان القصر أو عديموا الأهلية والغائبون موجودين في الجزائر وقت اتخاذ هذه التدابير أو تعلقت بأموالهم الموجودة في لجزائر".
والحماية المقررة هنا يقصد بها حماية القاصر أو عديم الأهلية في ماله وليس في شخصه.
ويختص ق. جنسية الشخص المحمي بحكم الجوانب الموضوعية المتعلقة بطرق الحماية المقررة كالحجر عليه ورفعه وإجازة تصرفاته وكذلك بيان طرق تعيين الأولياء والأوصياء والقيمين وشروطهم وصلاحياتهم وحدود وظائفهم والتصرفات التي يجوز لهم إبرامها من تلقاء أنفسهم أو بإذن من المحكمة أو المجلس العائلي وطرق إنهاء مهامهم ومسؤولياتهم وقد بينت المواد81 إلى 108ق. الأسرة الأحكام الموضوعية للولاية على المال والوصاية والقوامة.
ونصت الم. على تطبيق الق. الجزائري وهذا حتى لا يؤد تنفيذ القواعد السابقة إلى حدوث تنازع بين ق. جنسية الشخص المحمي وق. مكان وجود المال ويتدخل ق. القاضي بصفته له اختصاص فرعي في كل ما لم يتناوله الق. الشخصي خاصة في التدابير الوقائية الهادفة لحماية أموال القاصر بسرعة وغالبا ما يكون ق. القاضي في هذه الحالة هو نفسه ق. محل موقع المال.
وقد نصت اتفاقية لاهاي15/10/1961 على هذا الاختصاص بقولها:
"في كافة حالات الاستعجال تتخذ سلطات الدولة المتعاقدة التي يوجد على إقليمها القاصر أو المال العائد له تدابير الحماية الضرورية".

الخلاصه
من خلال كل ما سبق نجد أن الاستناد إلى ق. الجنسية أو الموطن في الأحوال الش. بصفة مطلقة غير ممكن فهو أمر نسبي راجع لظروف كل دولة على حدة والجزائر كغيرها من الدول العربية الإسلامية اعتمدت على الجنسية كضابط إسناد في الأحوال الش.
ويدخل ضمن الأحوال الش. الحالة والأهلية وقد رأينا موقف م.ج منها ..... ويجدر الذكر أن طوائف الإسناد متعددة وأوردها م.ج تباعا فذكر الأحوال الش. إضافة إلى الأحوال العينية والتصرفات الإرادية والالتزامات الغير تعاقدية وهي كلها في المواد9الى24ق.م تحت عنوان " تنازع القوانين من حيث المكان".

منقول

----------


## kamael

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية . 


> الفرع2: الاستثناءات الواردة عليها:
> *ورد استثناء على تطبيق ق. الجنسية على الأهلية وأساسه حماية المصلحة الوطنية ونصت عليه م.10/2ق.م وطبقا لهذا الاستثناء تخضع الأهلية لق. القاضي وليس لق. جنسية الشخص إذا توافرت الشروط التالية:
> 1-أن يكون التصرف الذي قام به الأجنبي من التصرفات المالية كالبيع أو الإيجار أما إن تعلق بالأحوال الشخصية كالزواج فتطبق القواعد العامة.
> 2-أن يبرم التصرف في الجزائر وينتج آثاره فيها ولا يكف احد الشرطين وإنما يجب توافرهما معا.
> 3-أن يكون الأجنبي كامل الأهلية طبقا لق. القاضي (الق. الجزائري) وناقص الأهلية طبقا لق. جنسيته أما إن كان ناقص الأهلية في نظر القانونين معا فلا يعتد بالاستثناء.
> 4-أن يكون الطرف الثاني المتعاقد مع الأجنبي وطنيا.
> وهذا الشرط لم يذكر صراحة وإنما من عبارة:" إذا كان احد الطرفين أجنبيا" نستخلص هذا الشرط بمفهوم المخالفة.
> 5-أن يكون نقص أهلية الأجنبي فيه خفاء على المتعاقد الوطني معه ولا يسهل تبينه ومن ثم لا يجب أن يكون المتعاقد الوطني مقصرا في احتياطه ويقاس سلوكه بمعيار الرجل العادي.
> وأساس وجود هذا الاستثناء وشروطه يرجع إلى قضية شهيرة فصلت فيها محكمة النقض الفرنسية بتاريخ16/01/1861 تعرف بقضية ليزاردي وقائعها هي:
> ...

----------


## margoadel

شكرا لكم جزيلا

----------

